# Red bump near the penis



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I was taking Kobi for a walk today when I noticed he has a swollen red bump near his penis. He is only outside when supervised, and is crated when I'm away from the house, or at night. I'm just wondering what this might be and what might have caused it.

The vet said as long as he is peeing normally and not bothering it, I can wait til tomorrow (first opening). So he is going to get actual medical help, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what this is.

Pictures of his bumpy penis here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/TrumpDaBeast/KobiSPeePee?authkey=Gv1sRgCMu_j57lqvKsAg&feat=directlink


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Poor guy....always good to err on the side of caution with this stuff, but it just looks like an insect bite (spider) to me....Good luck with everything!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I've posted on three forums now  and the most popular answer is spider bite so far. Thanks for the quick response!

I also sent the pictures to my cousin who works at my vet clinic I take him to. She's not an actual veterinarian but maybe she can tell me if he does or does not need the vet visit.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well he went to the Vet, she said it was probably a bug bite. It was still pretty swollen. Cost me $93  Now I have to rub some ointment on his junk once a day (great bonding activity, right?), and give him a pill twice a day. 

I'm really going to have to stress the importance of not letting spiders near his pee-pee from now on. I can't afford visits like this often ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Get insurance for the little guy.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That's funny, I clicked on your pic, thought "insect bite," then scrolled down and saw all the other responses and the outcome. So I guess it was what it looked like. Geez, that is a big price tag for a look and some ointment. Insurance sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well it was like $36 for the exam/check in so I could leave him there (only way Dr. would have had time to look at it), $29 for the anti-biotics and $29ish for the ointment. If it wasn't right near his boy parts I might have waited a bit longer 

I'm definitely considering insurance.... I mean I wouldn't think he would have lots of health problems since he has healthy parents, is taken care of, and is only outside when supervised... but then something goes and bites him on his junk!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kobi, 
When we brought Kian home I did not know pet insurance even existed. A friend of mine who has an older V suggested we get it for piece of mind. I actually laughed when he told me such a thing existed. 
I figured he was a dog, how many times will he actually need to go to the vet's office for things other than his check ups. : Boy, was I wrong.
I was in denial until the dreaded day we had to take him for something somewhat serious. We had no insurance so it came out of pocket... $400 was a good learning lesson.
I would say that up to now we have spent in vet bills over $1000 and that's not including his initial vet visit/immunization and his 1 yr check up. Keep in mind he's not even 2 years old yet.
Thank goodness for the insurance, it really does help.
Good luck.
ps keep in mind you may never need to use it (and I hope you never have to) but it does come in handy.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of insurance do you have and what do you pay? I looked at petinsurance.com, think it was like $26-33 for the good coverage depending on the deductible.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We went with these guys on a referral from my friend I mentioned earlier.
Check them out.
http://www.vetinsurance.com/

Good luck.


----------

